# Muitos desconhecimentos na intalação do vdr

## Azelha

Ando há uns tempos a tentar instalar o vdr-1.7.9, nas últimas tentativas tenho-o feito com o openSuse 11.2 Millestone 8. Limito-me a instalar o xine-ui e libxine1-aa e fico logo com imagem Tv no xine e as teclas VDR VCDO VCD DVD DVB e CD na aplicação. 

###############################

Se clicar na tecla VDR surge-me a mensagem #There is no input plugin available to handle "vdr://var/lib/vdr-xine/stream#demux:mpeg_pes". Maybe MRL syntax is wrong or file/stream does not exist#

Depois de instalar o VDR-1.7.9

Se na consola digitar apenas "vdr" fica a pensar, a pensar e não sai nada, se digitar "vdr start", pensa, pensa e nada sai, se por outro lado digita "runvdr" surgem-me estas linhas.

daddy@linux-bgex:/etc/init.d> runvdr

/usr/bin/runvdr: line 40: syntax error near unexpected token `}'

/usr/bin/runvdr: line 40: `}'

daddy@linux-bgex:/etc/init.d>

#####################################################

Não sei se faz falta o xineliboutput, (Penso que não)  mas não estou a conseguir instala-lo

Makefile:170: libextractor not found.

g++ -g -O2 -Wall -Woverloaded-virtual -Wno-parentheses -fPIC -c -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPLUGIN_NAME_I18N='"xineliboutput"' -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINELIBOUTPUT_VERSION='"1.0.4"' -DHAVE_XRENDER=1 -DHAVE_XDPMS=1 -DHAVE_XINERAMA=1 -DUSE_ICONV=1 -Wall -I../../../include -o frontend.o frontend.c

In file included from frontend.c:39:

tools/iso639.h: In function ‘const char* iso639_2_to_iso639_1(const char*)’:

tools/iso639.h:162: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

tools/iso639.h: In function ‘const char* iso639_1_to_iso639_2(const char*)’:

tools/iso639.h:176: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

frontend.c: In member function ‘bool cXinelibThread::LogoDisplay()’:

frontend.c:625: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’

make[1]: *** [frontend.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/vdr/PLUGINS/src/xineliboutput'

*** failed plugins: xineliboutput

make: *** [plugins] Error 1

Será que me podem ajudar. Obrigado.

----------

## oandarilho01

Você não tentou olhar como está o código nesta linha que o erro informa? Sendo erro de sintaxe, de repente dá pra corrigir mesmo com pouca perícia em programação..

Cola aqui o intervalo de umas 20 linhas ao redor desse /usr/bin/runvdr, ou, melhor ainda, joguei o conteúdo dele todo num pastebin par que possamos ver.

----------

